# EMBARCADERO - SFX-TPI rental



## herindoors911 (Mar 21, 2008)

I believe you have a working relationship/agreement with SFX, and TPI manages the portion of the resort that is owned by VI?? 

We recently rented a last-minute studio week through SFX at this resort, which was a VI unit. 

An important thing with a studio booking/exchange is to ensure that people going there know that wording like "partial kitchen" *means a small fridge, sink, microwave, coffee-maker and toaster!      *

Kindly communicate with each other and change the "partial kitchen" terminology to ensure people understand there are no burners in the units.   The kitchen area is quite useless, small and cramped, and quite honestly we've been in better motel rooms.      

It might also be good to advise that a lot of the studio units (if not all) are on the third floor, 5 steps down and 32 up.   

Hopefully this very tired resort is going to be re-vamped?   It sure needs it.

It has a charm of it's own, but I wouldn't return there in a studio again.


----------



## EJC (Mar 22, 2008)

perl--I own with Vacation Internationale and have stayed in a studio unit at The Embarcadero.  I remember there being a small stove in the VI unit.  The unit WAS very small and did involve walking up several stairs.  Is there a possibility you stayed in a Worldwide Vacation Club unit?  WWVC does have units at The Embarcadero.  Those are managed by TPI.  To my knowledge, VI units are managed by VRI, not TPI.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 22, 2008)

It was certainly managed by TPI, as one of their leaflets was in the room.

I thought it was VIR.   The comment form I was given and mailed in at the desk was going to VIR, so would presume that confirms it was a VIR unit.

Another thing that bothered me about this last minute exchange was the lack of help when I asked to be switched to a room with a couple of burners.
At check-in on the Saturday, the front desk told me it was SFX's responsibility as it was a timeshare, and then on the Monday, the SFX rep. told me it was the front desk's responsibility.   I was then put through to SFX customer service, who basically said....   too bad, that is the unit you are booked into.      I didn't think that would have been too much of a stretch to move us to a location that had two burners.    

We threw away/fed crabs quite a few groceries, as we had no way to cook them.    The resort front desk did offer us freezer space, but I would much rather have had the opportunity to do some simple meals.

I have one more bonus week to use with SFX.   I'm leaning towards forgetting about it altogether.


I booked this unit online, and thus my recommendation to TPI and SFX to make sure their terminology is more explanatory so someone else doesn't have the same problem.

Incidentally, the front desk confirmed that they have this kind of problem ALL the time.   Not only do people expect burners, but some elderly folks can't handle the stairs.


----------



## EJC (Mar 24, 2008)

Perl--If the unit you were staying in was a Vacation Internationale unit, it would have had a Vacation Internationale emblem on the front door.  I just looked up on www.vacationinternationale.com what is included in VI units at the Embarcadero.  A stove isn't specifically mentioned for any size unit (perhaps because all Vacation Internationale units have them).   However, the studio is listed as having a washer/dryer, a dishwasher, a microwave, a fireplace, and a wallbed.  If your unit did not have those items, it was NOT a Vacation Internationale unit.  All I know for sure is that the Vacation Internationale studio at The Embarcadero that I stayed in had the above mentioned items and a stove.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 26, 2008)

EJC said:


> Perl--If the unit you were staying in was a Vacation Internationale unit, it would have had a Vacation Internationale emblem on the front door.  I just looked up on www.vacationinternationale.com what is included in VI units at the Embarcadero.  A stove isn't specifically mentioned for any size unit (perhaps because all Vacation Internationale units have them).   However, the studio is listed as having a washer/dryer, a dishwasher, a microwave, a fireplace, and a wallbed.  If your unit did not have those items, it was NOT a Vacation Internationale unit.  All I know for sure is that the Vacation Internationale studio at The Embarcadero that I stayed in had the above mentioned items and a stove.




Thanks -- notice that neither TPI or SFX have chimed in.    None of the things above were in the unit -- no fireplace, washer/dryer, etc.

I am wondering *WHERE* SFX got the unit from???

It would be nice if they replied in here.....   the room was well below the standard they say they set.      When I mentioned that to the service rep., she said they always have requests for the Embarcadero, and that is why they have it on their lists.       
I still can't work out why we just had a "non-kitchen"..... 

There was no emblem on the door. 

I WAS told the unit I was in was the assigned unit, and the front desk did tell me it was a "timeshare".   

Trying to get to the bottom of this is disturbing.   I'd hate other members to be treated to the same studio.   Perhaps it was the other timeshare company, but that does not excuse the lack of proper communication as to "partial kitchen".    I think that should definitely be addressed.


----------



## TPIRep (Mar 27, 2008)

*Embarcadero*

The unit given to SFX was from TPI.  The Embarcadero is a resort that is requested by owners who want the location.  We have updated our records to reflect the accuracy of the unit amenities so that future inbound owners have exactly the right information.  Thank you for your comments and as I said we have updated our amenity to sheets.

Thanks.


----------



## herindoors911 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you!    That is great to know, and all I wanted from this experience.


----------

